# New rig advice needed!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Howdy! Howdy! PZ'ers! So, after a year in business my gameplan of commercial service has really taken off. My current setup as many if you know is a 14' v-nose trailer pulled by my f-250 long bed supercab, looooong setup. Well, as I find my self going further into the busy cities as well as tight parking lots, I've determined it's served it's purpose. I'm looking at getting into a step van, more specifically either an MT45 14'er with the 5.9 cummins and Allison tranny:yes:, or the MT 35 with the 3.9l 4bt cummins. Anybody running one of these? And what is yur fuel efficiency. I currently get 11-12 mpg with my current setup. Just lookin for whatever input I can get. Pros n cons. Thanks


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

GET THE 5.9! That is a nice setup! and 14' is a good size.

I run 14' with 3.9 manual 15 + mpg consistantly. 18mpg if all freeway. I don't get speeding tickets. lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok, now were getin somewhere. So I'm in the process of figuring out what I'm required to have/do to run a mt45 since its at least a class 4-6 vehicle. I've had my commercial A lic for years. My primary concern with the 5.9 is the BIT inspections and if I'm required to stop at scales. So, wookie, how much power does the 3.9 have and how much load do you typically carry? 15 mpg is better than what I'm gettin


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

You won't need class A. Will have to stop at scales, I keep bulk head door closed and roll thru the empty lane  :whistling2: if the loaded lane is backed up. No issues so far. Never weighed the truck to be honest. Its a 10,000 
gvw. Its gotta lotta STUFF in it thats all I know. lol. Don't have a clue what
a BIT inspection is?? Older than 98 so maybe not required for me.

Be glad to talk on phone. PM

I'd love to have the 5.9 and barn doors instead of roll up rear door.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Pm inbound Wookie!


----------



## trwiley85 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im planning my own service biz to open in a couple years.. I want a step van too, what company manufactures them?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

trwiley85 said:


> Im planning my own service biz to open in a couple years.. I want a step van too, what company manufactures them?


...freightliner, international, gmc and ford should cover most if not all!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

trwiley85 said:


> Im planning my own service biz to open in a couple years.. I want a step van too, what company manufactures them?


...freightliner, international, chevy, gmc and ford should cover most if not all!


----------

